# Found Injured Frog...HELP



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

*****Pictures contain blood! Don't like it, don't look!*****

My sister, and her friend found this frog today while they were out catching them, and told me that their frog was going to have babies. I had to take a look. What I found was a frog not having eggs, but an injured one. I quickly told my mom about it and said that I was going to heal him up. Im calling him Benjamin.

I grabbed a syringe, needle, and a waterproof spray on bandage. I tried to drain where i thought the blood was coming from and dry it up enough that I could spray on the bandage. Benjamin let me flip him over and I still couldn't quite see where the blood was coming from but im guessing either the leg or around his butt.

Has anyone dealt with frogs before? I could not let the girls play with him anymore, and i have made him my responsibility. He seems lethargic, but if i give him a little nudge he will walk on for me, so I don't think his leg is hurt. I would just like other people's opinion on what I should do in terms of feeding, and helping him.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I would say bring him to your local vet or wildlife rehabilitation center


----------



## TheAnimaLover (Jun 8, 2014)

Thats probably the best plan, the wildlife people know what they are doing


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't have any places close to me that treat amphibians... I thought about bringing him to the pet store, and seeing of they had any fairly decent people.. But I've decided that probably won't be an option and it would just stress him out


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Did you clean up the blood a little more to see where he is bleeding?


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes. I did. It seemed as if he wasn't bleeding from a wound but more from his butt. The bleeding stopped today and what was coming out seems to be going back in. He ate 3 crickets today, and I left a few more in there for him to munch on if he got hungry.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

That's a prolapse. A prolapse is where the organs become compressed and have nowhere else to go but out of the rectum.

Is there a chance one of the munchkins could've stepped on him or maybe squeezed him a little too hard? I've never had to treat a prolapse in frogs, and there's no guarantee that there is/isn't internal damage. So just keep doing what you're doing and keep him comfortable!

EDIT:
also, be VERY careful about leaving crickets in with any herp (reptile or amphibian)! Crickets have been known to bite and attack the eyes of herps while they're sleeping.


----------



## Animalactivist12 (Jun 8, 2014)

Bring him to a vet maybe? Or a zoo or wildlife center?


----------



## brian the betta lover (Jun 16, 2014)

a zoo what are they gonna do im trying to be rude just curious


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

brian the betta lover said:


> a zoo what are they gonna do im trying to be rude just curious


A zoo probably knows how to take care of that species of frog better than someone who doesn't know what they're doing The zoo will help the frog heal


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

Here's an update: Benjamin has stopped the bleeding (which is good) I believe he may have been prolapsing. I have him in a little critter keeper, and he eats like a champ. I read up on prolapsing and apparently they can relapse and do it again, so I'm going to hold him for a week or so to see if he does it again any time. Ill be able to post pictures of him later if anyone is interested


----------



## CasGer (May 10, 2014)

Heya, frog lover here! Glad to hear Benjamin is doing better.


I am by no means an expert, but to me that looks to be a tree frog - we have plenty of them in my neck of the woods. I would give him a small dish of water so he can keep his skin hydrated and even a bit of bark if you can to make him feel comfortable. Obviously though if he's doing better, you're doing a great job. ;-) Hope he's back to 100% soon!


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

Yea.. I'll go out tomorrow and find some wood for him... I'll have to come up with a dish, he was jumping around today  And staring at the food beside his home so he must of had an appetite


----------

